# Fake Nordost interconnects



## Dimitris

Does anyone know if there are fake Nordost interconnects out there? I have found some goods deals in audiogon but i dont know if they are real or not. How can I tell if the cable I am getting is fake?

 More specifically I am interested in these:

http://cls.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls....ntr&1170600355

 Your help is very appreciated.


----------



## Jon L

Uh, the seller clearly states that the ones he's selling were made by cutting longer Nordost into shorter segments and "reterminating" them with their own plugs. They are not "fake" per se, but clearly not factory-spec cables.


----------



## Dimitris

Do you have any idea how I will be able to tell if the cable is indeed Nordost or not?I dont mind the retermination but I am more worried about the cable authenticity.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dimitris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you have any idea how I will be able to tell if the cable is indeed Nordost or not?I dont mind the retermination but I am more worried about the cable authenticity._

 

All Nordost cables have a certain unique look, you cannot fake those (they are made in a specific way). The reterminated cables are just as good or maybe better(silver bullit plugs) then the originals. The originals are also soldered to the termination!


----------



## eyeteeth

Originals have a serial number.


----------



## gsansite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All Nordost cables have a certain unique look, you cannot fake those (they are made in a specific way)_

 

Ever been to China?


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gsansite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ever been to China?_

 

These are produced in a certain way, wich is very expensive, i dunno if a chinese faker would spend such an amount of money! You need equipment for that.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eyeteeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Originals have a serial number._

 

Not much use if you don't have the wooden case.....lots are sold without the case couse alot of people throw it away or whatever.


----------



## Vul Kuolun

How about a (drumroll...)
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 .
 .
 .
 .

 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 Listening Test? 

 C'mon, the difference is day and night. You don't want to tell me you can't hear that?






 rofl.


----------



## braillediver

The High-End Nordost cables have serial numbers. You can call Nordost and check the serial number against the cable to verify it hasn’t been re-terminated. They’ll tell you the original manufacture date and original length.


 “Originals have a serial number.” “Not much use if you don't have the wooden case.....”

 The wood case isn’t matched to the cable in anyway- there’s no number or ID on the box.

 The reason there’s so many cables around with out boxes is because people re-terminate the cables from long runs and re-sell them at a profit. The boxes are real nice and I can’t see a lot of people just tossing them- they’re worth about $100 more to a sale.

 So basically new authentic cables come with the box- the box is nice enough that it would be expensive to copy so coming with the box adds a level of authenticity.


 Personally- I want the original- authentic cable. No re-terminated cables here. What exactly does “professionally reterminated” mean?


 For that price range you can get:
 New cables with a 30-day return policy and warranty or a nice pair of used authentic cables.


 Down the road the cables will be harder to sell since they are re-terminated.

 Check out the sellers ad for the Valhallas at $1400. One meter Valhallas are $1800-$1900 in original condition with the box- plus they sell fast at that price. Most people are hesitant to buy re-terminated high-end cables.


 Mitch


----------



## riffer

If they don't include the box, chances are they are re-terminated from longer lengths.


----------



## Dimitris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For that price range you can get:
 New cables with a 30-day return policy and warranty or a nice pair of used authentic cables.


 Down the road the cables will be harder to sell since they are re-terminated.

 Mitch_

 

I have contacted him and he will sell the 1m XLR for $350 shipped to me. I dont think I can find a better price for this specific cable. I am not really interested in reselling these I just want a good cable for the lowest price that I will use for the next 20 years.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vul Kuolun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about a (drumroll...)
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 Listening Test? 

 C'mon, the difference is day and night. You don't want to tell me you can't hear that?






 rofl._

 

How about a (drumroll . . .)
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 Troll test?

 C'mon. You don't want to tell me you can't smell that?






 rofl.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The High-End Nordost cables have serial numbers. You can call Nordost and check the serial number against the cable to verify it hasn’t been re-terminated. They’ll tell you the original manufacture date and original length.


 “Originals have a serial number.” “Not much use if you don't have the wooden case.....”

 The wood case isn’t matched to the cable in anyway- there’s no number or ID on the box.

 The reason there’s so many cables around with out boxes is because people re-terminate the cables from long runs and re-sell them at a profit. The boxes are real nice and I can’t see a lot of people just tossing them- they’re worth about $100 more to a sale.

 So basically new authentic cables come with the box- the box is nice enough that it would be expensive to copy so coming with the box adds a level of authenticity.


 Personally- I want the original- authentic cable. No re-terminated cables here. What exactly does “professionally reterminated” mean?


 For that price range you can get:
 New cables with a 30-day return policy and warranty or a nice pair of used authentic cables.


 Down the road the cables will be harder to sell since they are re-terminated.

 Check out the sellers ad for the Valhallas at $1400. One meter Valhallas are $1800-$1900 in original condition with the box- plus they sell fast at that price. Most people are hesitant to buy re-terminated high-end cables.


 Mitch_

 

problem is that the serial is on a piece of paper...i know since i own also Nordost kabels. So, if you don't have the box with the serial paper, it's useless. I don't think reterminated is much of a degradation, since Nordost also solders the cables to the termination! If you reterminate with the silver bullit plugs, chances are that it is actually sounding better then with the original plugs. I personally don't see the big fuss.There is a reason why Nordost now uses the same plugs as the reterminated ones!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Supposedly, the silver bullets sound better! I dunno for sure since i only own authentic Nordost cables.


----------



## Frihed89

If they are aware in general of copies?

 I found out about some AU cables that had been faked and worked with the company to get to the bottom of it. I am not sure if they found the source, after i put them onto the middleman. But they were thankful.


----------



## Konig

thats weird, i thought this thread will be dominated by patrick82


----------



## Patrick82

Fake Nordost cables will sound bad unless the listener is running on placebo.

 You could use a stock cable and glue a picture of Valhalla on top of it and it will still sound bad...


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not much use if you don't have the wooden case.....lots are sold without the case couse alot of people throw it away or whatever._

 

What is the point with the wooden case anyway? I have a couple of them and they are just taking up space on my shelf.

 I guess there are people who get a magical moment when they open the wooden box of Norse mythology.
 I wouldn't mind if the Valhalla cable was covered in manure inside a plastic bag (I get used to the smell eventually), as long as it sounds good...


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is the point with the wooden case anyway? I have a couple of them and they are just taking up space on my shelf.

 I guess there are people who get a magical moment when they open the wooden box of Norse mythology.
 I wouldn't mind if the Valhalla cable was covered in manure inside a plastic bag (I get used to the smell eventually), as long as it sounds good..._

 

They certainly will smell like crap.


----------

